# How do you get exposure without coming off as pushy?



## Jack Chandler (Aug 20, 2009)

Heh this is totally gonna come off as whiny. :X

Hi, I'm Jack. I compose music. 

Basically what I'd like is to get my stuff out there to people who would listen to it and give me honest feedback and criticism, both good and bad. 

I know its harder to get other people to listen to your stuff, since you can basically glance at a piece of artwork and be done, whereas a piece of music you have to invest a little time in it. With that said, it does tend to be a tiny bit discouraging to see sometimes less than 10 views on your work.

With that said, what resources do I have available to get my music on FA heard, other than the few seconds its on the front page? I'm not trying to be like the next furry superstar or anything, I'm really after the criticism so I can get better at my craft! 

Edit: For those wondering, I mostly write program music, but I've strayed and written in other genres of music. I'm currently writing a mock RPG soundtrack as a fun project on the suggestion of a friend.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_music


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 20, 2009)

Make cheapo tapes and CDRs and leave them EVERYWHERE.

Be sure to leave an e-mail address or some form of contact information.

I used to plant releases everywhere. Stuff them into books in the library, drop them in mailboxes, mail slots, behind the windshield wipers of cars, thrift shops. Whatever. Get it out there.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll second the advice given by Sinister Exaggerator (what's your claim to fame?). 

Getting art out there and planting seeds in people's minds with it needs like a terrorist's will of infiltration. Get used to walking around with a pocketful of CDs. I tend to hand out my stuff pretty selectively, as in I'll try to feel out the vibes of a stranger before deciding to give them free music. Although, looking for feedback tends not to be my intention -- I sort of have a message-in-a-bottle relationship to sharing the music. I just want to know that it's out there, I don't need to know where. 

So if feedback on FA is your intention, then it's really quite simple -- give feedback. That's not to say expect every comment you give will be returned; i'm saying get in the groove of exploring the site and verbalizing how some of the art/music strikes you and eventually you'll see that groove is cyclical. 

And be patient. 

Also, planting as many keywords as possible is probably helpful.


----------



## TheComet (Aug 22, 2009)

I think a good way to get some exposure AND critique at the same time is "a review for a review", ask around for critique from someone and ask them to toss you a link of one of their songs for you to critique, it's a win-win for both sides and is a good way to get some exposure in a respectful way


----------



## Lyxen (Aug 27, 2009)

I suggest playing open mics.
it gets you REAL exposure not just one person on the other side of the continent.

CDs are fine if you got the money.....personally i haven t bothered with them yet


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 28, 2009)

Hit up the local venues around your area to start spreading your rep. Free CD's after you play are another really good way of getting out there.

You can also use Myspace to post samples of your stuff for networking purposes, but a lot of fellow musicians frown upon that tactic. Why, I'm not exactly sure.

Either way, live performances and the internet are a safe bet.


----------

